
Ask HN: Does a IRC or equivalent chat exist for HNers? - prostanac
Ask HN: Does a IRC or equivalent chat exist for HNers? - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14208455
======
jaytaylor
Yep. I think it's #hackernews on Freenode.

Not very active, though.

